# Shredded wheat tuna boats



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 nabisco shredded wheat biscuts
4 tabble spoons of butter
1/4 tsp of worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons flour
1 cup of milk
1 16oz can of tuna drained
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp of pepper
1/4 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/2 cup of grated cheese

Set oven at 350 degs. Quickly dip shreaded wheat biscuts in water. Drain immediately and place on lightly greased baking sheet. Melt two tablespoons butter ans stir in worcestershire sauce. Brush the tops of the cereal biscuts with butter and bake 10 mins. Melt the remaining two tablkespoons of butter and stir in flour. Gradually stir in milk and cook stirring constantly until ssauce is smooth and thick. Add drained tuna to sauce. Add seasonings. Spoon creamed tuna on top of biscuts. Sprinkle grated cheese over top of each. Return to oven and bake 15 mins. Serves 4.


----------

